# Gotta try this if you haven't!



## suziquzie (Dec 10, 2007)

This is what I did with my whole chicken today. 
Beer Can Chicken Recipe at Epicurious.com
I've made it 4 times now, twice on the grill, twice in the oven, both awesome! 
No beer taste, just perfectly moist and YUM!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, suzie, this sounds awesome.  I can't wait to try it.  Buck and I love "beer butt" chicken, as our chicken used to call it.


----------



## Constance (Dec 10, 2007)

We love beer can chicken, and no, it doesn't taste like beer. We always make two at a time, because the leftover meat is so good to use in other dishes.

The Memphis rub is good stuff. We've used it several times. Sometimes, though, Kim has gone with Tony Chacherie's. It's good, too.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2007)

I never put any of the rub _into_ the can before....

Glad it came out for you. I prefer Dr Pepper.
For the chicken that is.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 10, 2007)

pacanis, Buck and I always put some of the rub into the can.  Helps to flavor the inside of the chicken.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 10, 2007)

pacanis said:


> I never put any of the rub _into_ the can before....
> 
> Glad it came out for you. I prefer Dr Pepper.
> For the chicken that is.


 So, same rub, different can?


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 10, 2007)

Katie E said:


> pacanis, Buck and I always put some of the rub into the can. Helps to flavor the inside of the chicken.


 
LOL but be warned....
The first time I made it, my FIL helped me rub down and stuff the chickens, we made 5 of them for Labor Day. 
But anyway, he didn't dump (drink) enough out of the cans, and put too much rub in the can, and he had red beer foam all over my kitchen! It was so funny! 
Until he went outside and I cleaned it up......


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2007)

Katie E said:


> pacanis, Buck and I always put some of the rub into the can. Helps to flavor the inside of the chicken.


 
Like usual, I take the hard way. I take any leftover rub and rub the inside of the bird. And I *do not* like handling raw chicken!
I like yours and suzi's way much better


----------



## bestmomeva (Dec 12, 2007)

sounds great, will have to try it!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 16, 2007)

Question about this...

I got my chicken, rinsed it, rubbed the spices on it, and my DH realized we had no Charcoal. I really want to wait and do it on the grill like it says to, so can i just keep it in the fridge until maybe tomorrow? Do i need to cover it with something?


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 16, 2007)

I would cover it..
but how old is the chicken?
It really doesn't taste much different in the oven. Just a teeeeny bit.


----------



## Caine (Dec 16, 2007)

Stick the chiken into a plastic bag, squeeze out as much air as possible, then stick it in the refrigerator until tomorrow and pretend you're marinating it.


----------

